# SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem. Meine Freundin bekommt ständig SMS- Nachrichten von ein und derselben Rufnummer. Es ist eine +49175*** Rufnummer und dem zu Folge wohl keine Dienstnummer.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer*

Überhaupt kein Inhalt drin?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer*

ja wirklich kein Inhalt...


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer*

Kann alles mögliche sein.
Technische Fehlfunktion beim Gesprächspartner ist ebenso drin wie Lockanruf eines kreativen Unternehrers der sich bei Rückruf eines Abovertrages brüstet. Auch Diensterufnummern können  mit 0175 anfangen.
Melde Dich einfach hier an und schick mir die Nummer als private Nachricht. Ich rufe dann da mal an, ich bin Dangerfreak und habe das mutigste Telefon der Welt.
Hast Du mal bei http://whocallsme.com/ nachgesehen , ob schon andere mit der Nummer Ärger hatten?


----------



## M&M2005 (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer*

antworten per SMS würde ich auf keinen Fall, denn es könnte sein das Du Dir damit ein SMS Abo einfängst (bzw. deine Freundin) oder "nur" eine sog. "PremiumSMS" zu 1,99 € verschickt hast und dem Betreiber mit der Antwort den Opt-In für weitere Werbung erteilst.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer*



Teleton schrieb:


> Kann alles mögliche sein.
> Technische Fehlfunktion beim Gesprächspartner ist ebenso drin wie Lockanruf eines kreativen Unternehrers der sich bei Rückruf eines Abovertrages brüstet. Auch Diensterufnummern können  mit 0175 anfangen.
> Melde Dich einfach hier an und schick mir die Nummer als private Nachricht. Ich rufe dann da mal an, ich bin Dangerfreak und habe das mutigste Telefon der Welt.
> Hast Du mal bei http://whocallsme.com/ nachgesehen , ob schon andere mit der Nummer Ärger hatten?



also unter der Seite steht nichts ueber die Nummer, ich werde mich aber heut abend, wenn ich zu hause bin, mal per PN bei dir melden und dir die Nummer schicken.
Ueber WE war Ruhe, aber nun gehts wieder los. Daraus schließe ich, dass es doch irgend ne dienstnummer ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2010)

*AW: SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer*

Hallo, ich hab das gleiche Problem  0170******* sendet mir sms ohne Inhalt. Das erste mal heute um 0:03 Uhr, dann "erst" wieder um 20:23 Uhr, aber bis jetzt (21.57) 23 mal, teilweise im Minutentakt. Unter der oben genannten Seite (http://whocallsme.com/) hab ich nix gefunden und die Inverssuche blieb auch erfolglos... Anrufen möchte ich da nicht so wirklich, wer weiß was sich dahinter verbirgt... Hat jemand nen guten Rat für mich?

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Pansen3 (13 November 2016)

Genau das ist mir jetzt auch passiert, aber mit anderer Vorwahl


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2016)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: SMS ohne Inhalt von normaler Rufnummer*
> 
> Hallo, ich hab das gleiche Problem  0170******* sendet mir sms ohne Inhalt. Das erste mal heute um 0:03 Uhr, dann "erst" wieder um 20:23 Uhr, aber bis jetzt (21.57) 23 mal, teilweise im Minutentakt. Unter der oben genannten Seite (http://whocallsme.com/) hab ich nix gefunden und die Inverssuche blieb auch erfolglos... Anrufen möchte ich da nicht so wirklich, wer weiß was sich dahinter verbirgt... Hat jemand nen guten Rat für mich?
> 
> Sonnige Grüße


Wenns das Handy hergibt - Nummer blockieren - feddisch


----------



## sascha (15 November 2016)

Auch wenns mal sechs Jahre dauert - Hippo antwortet


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2016)

Naja Sascha, er antwortete auf eine Nachricht von Sonntag, da dem User das nach 6 Jahren immer noch passiert.
Hippo wiederholt gute Tipps auch nach 6 Jahren noch mal


----------

